# What trick/move is this??



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

lmao i dont think its a trick its just to pick up some starter speed on flats. If you have good board control it should be easy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My boy does this all the time, kind of a penguin walk.

My board is to stiff for me to do this and/or I don't have this ability, very possibly the later :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

ive always just called it buttering lol. gota have a semi flexy board to do it, but its fun.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

seant46 said:


> lmao i dont think its a trick its just to pick up some starter speed on flats. If you have good board control it should be easy.


Yeah, I knew it wasn't exactly a "trick" hence the reason why it put it in quotes. But yeah.. going to try it in the flats when I get a chance. Any tips?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Penguin walk is a good name for it. You just have to get the rhythm of it down and swinging from side to side far enough. Fair warning, you are going to look like an absolute idiot when you fall trying to learn it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

i thought it was called the duck walk


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep your momentum going forward and just let it butter slightly while alternating between your nose and tail. If youre just starting out try standing stationary and popping from your nose, then your tail, then start popping from your nose and landing into a tailpress and vice versa, this should help you get use to the flex of your board. If you have a stiffer board itll make this a little harder to learn but it is still possible. After you feel comfortable with that start trying to "walk, penguin walk or w/e we wanna call this".

Goodluck


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Seven is right. Its essentially a series of linked nose and tail presses, but with a forward direction. Most people can get the alternate landing on the nose and tail down when stationary, but its the forward momentum thrown into the mix that can be difficult. 

The whole point of pressing your nose/tail is that the release or pop from the press essentially gives you that little bit of "air" you need to "walk" the other side of your board forward. For illustration purposes, say you initiate by pressing with your left foot and all your weight is on the left side of your body. Pop off the press on the left side and simultaneously throw your right shoulder up and forward. This will bring the right side of the board forward. Whilst in the air, shift your weight to the the right side of the board and immediately go into a nose/tail press when you land. Repeat by popping off the press with your right leg and throwing your left shoulder forward. Its not only a shoulder movement though, bringing in your hips by "swinging" them forward in tandem with you shoulder can help you to make bigger "strides" with the board.

The stiffer the board, the more agressive you need to be with the weight shifting but the bigger pop from the nose/tail usually helps u to make bigger strides. Noodle boards are much easier to press but I find the "walking" forward slower due to less air which means more steps.

Edge control is important here. I mostly recommend landing flat based on your nose/tail when alternating these presses when you start, although briskly shifting to engaging the "downhill edge" just before you pop off actually does help you make bigger strides cos u have an edge to dig into and pop from thereby getting a better platform to swing from - but its a touchy subject as you can catch an edge.

Not sure if I make sense. Hope this helps.


----------

